# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp Tin học >  Cách xem địa chỉ Ip của mình

## thaichautsm

làm sao để biết mình xài ip động hay tĩnh? ip động và tĩnh khác nhau thế nào? hiện nay ip động nhiều hơn tĩnh đúng không? mình đang xài win vista
mong tin các bạn!

----------


## anhlinh123

bạn ạ, để xem địa chỉ máy ip máy tính của mình thì có nhiều cách lắm
cách 1: bạn nhìn phía dưới góc bên phải màn hình của máy tính bạn sẽ thấy biểu tượng 2 chiếc máy tính 
bạn kích đúp chuột vào đó sẽ hiện bảng 

bạn chọn *support* thì bạn sẽ nhìn thấy địa chỉ của máy nếu muốn biết dõ hơn thì hãy chon *details*
cách 2: phải chuột vào my networrk places / properties / phải chuột local area connection / properties / sau đó bạn kéo xuống chọn internet protcol (tcp/ip) / properties sẽ biết được địa chỉ máy tinh của mình
*/ địa chỉ động là địa chỉ do máy chủ trong mạng cấp phát cho máy trạm client chứ mình không tự đặt địa chỉ để muốn biết địa chỉ động hay không ta làm các thao tác như ở cách 2 và xem 
nếu như ta tích vào ở trên là đã đặt địa chỉ động (tóm lại địa chỉ động là địa chỉ không cố định do tuỳ ý máy chủ cấp phát
*/ còn địa chỉ tĩnh là địa chỉ mà ta có thể đặt địa chỉ cũng như hình bên trên và tích vào dòng user the followwing ip address avf sau đó tiến hành đặt địa chỉ thường địa chỉ động đặt cho máy chủ trong mạng
=> để biết ip động hay tĩnh thì bạn làm như sau phải my networrk places / properties / phải chuột local area connection / properties / sau đó bạn kéo xuống chọn internet protcol (tcp/ip) / properties nếu thấy dấu tích ở trên là đĩa chỉ ip động còn ở dưới mà chúng ta nhìn thấy địa chỉ ip luôn là tĩnh
*nếu như thấy hay thì thank cái nhé*

----------


## bqtpro2016

thanks!!!!!! đúng những gì mình đang mun tìm hiểu heeee

----------


## wuisatang

đó là địa chỉ ip trong mạng lan thôi còn địa chỉ ra ngoài internet thì bạn vào trang web checkip.org bạn nhé!

----------


## phongkhamkt1

ip trong lan: vào cmd đánh ipconfig
ip trên mạng internet: vào trang ip2location hoặc bất kỳ trang nào kiểm tra ip đc.

----------


## trangda

bài viết rất hữu ích, thank pạn nhìu nha [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

----------

